# Any `yote hunters ?



## garyrodbender (Feb 2, 2001)

I`m new to the varmint scene and have been playing with a new 22-250 I bought last week.Met some daytime and nighttime callers that have invited me along to double team `em...Anything you would like to add here for myself an others who may be thinking of shooting some coyotes this late fall and winter would be most appreciated.


----------



## Howitzer (Nov 1, 2004)

I would like to add that hunting yotes is a humbling experience, I'm getting better like about 50% per outing but I sure do screw up alot. The 22-250 is the big equilizer for me I can get them before they figure me out.


The Winchester 45 gr, Varmints to the trick.....they shoot perfect and pretty cheap to boot.


----------



## mhodnettjr (Jan 30, 2005)

i havent been in a while...i switched to trapping, but believe me that when the snow is deep i will be back out there..243 and calls in hand!

mike


----------



## garyrodbender (Feb 2, 2001)

Picked up a new stevens(savage) in 22-250.Put a simmons 8pt 4-12x50mm. scope on top.The two times out back shooting the flatliner,had best 3shot groups of .5" all inside my thumbnail. Ammo was remington express rifle @ 55gr psp, others tried were winchester 55gr psp.Just fixed a loose base-mount.Might get a little tighter group with all tight now.  Will do my part and find best combo and lov`n every minute of it for sure.Need to get my snow cammo in order,have a coat just need the bibs.


----------



## TankJP (Nov 18, 2005)

I am also new to the varmint hunting. I have wanted to hunt yotes for quite some time... guess I should say I am only new to yote hunting. Done my fair share of woodchuck and other 'rodents'.

I'm here trying to figure out a good caliber and gun. My girlfriend is talking about getting me a setup for Christmas. I had told her about the .17 and I had heard some good things about that. She talked with someone at work and they said no way... go with a .223. I have no problem with that, but wouldn't the .223 do too much pelt damage?


----------



## Hondaxr (Jan 25, 2004)

I'm in need of a gun for the sport of coyote hunting. I have several calls and will be practicing this winter. Maybe I should worry about getting them called in before I worry about getting a gun! If any of you guys are planning to be near Kalkaska let me know ahead of time and maybe we could head out together. I know of a few spots that looked promising. Good luck to all and I expect to see pictures soon!

Dan


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

I'm not an expert yote hunter, but I have hunted them quite a bit in years past. Heres all I can offer, as my personal opinion....

.17HMR is a hot little rifle, I own one and have shot alot of small varmints with it, but I personally wouldnt use it for coyote. The bullet mass is just too light (17 grains) for my conscience. I am positive that it would kill a coyote if shot in the rib cage and through the lungs...but you had better be a real good tracker. I have lung-shot quite a few coyote and they will hang on for a long time. I'd much, much rather use my .223 and shoot them _anywhere_ I want to. In my experience, the entry hole will be .22 diameter and the exit hole is the size of a quarter. But, this can vary of course.

A long time ago, I bought a zillion-dollar, flat-shooting, tricked-out, gun-smithed, Winchester Model 70 in 22-250....just like I saw being used on all the coyote videos. You know what? It was practically worthless in 90% of the situations I found here in NW Michigan. This aint Montana or South Dakota! Most shots are very close and you need mobilily (no bipod) and close-in target aquisition. Think open sights or very low power.

So, if I personally were to buy a dedicated coyote gun, I would buy one of the combo single-shots, 12 guage and .223, with a turkey scope or similar.

In respect to calling, I always called way too loud....with my e-caller and mouth caller. If you ever get the chance to hear a rabbit squealing in real life, you will have a good idea of correct volume, give-or-take. Coyotes have extremely good high-frequency hearing...they dont need to be yelled at. Like trapping, I think its better to work on the subtle side of things, rather than be too loud and pushy. 

Cant offer much more than that....this is just my personal opinion and like most things, there is no perfect answer.

Good luck!

-NC


----------



## garyrodbender (Feb 2, 2001)

The 22-250 I picked up, was a bit over $250...For my 1st `yote gun I didnt want to spend a ton.17,223,22-250,204 , I chose the .250 for the bang-flop,and dont care about fur damage. Thumbnail groups @ 100yards.They shouldnt go to far.One in the boiler room will do the job. Great little shooter .Have a savage 93 in .22 mag for the night-hunt(rimfire) and for the smaller varmint for sure. Great tip on the squealing rabbit. Still need to get a few entree level mouth calls and practice..Hunted rabbit growing up in antrim county,and can still hear the `ole mans bluetick- beagle sounding in the pines .That wounded rabbit squeal is a unique sound.With the numbers of yotes in my neck of the woods alone,(I) need to do something.They each eat between 10-15 fawns and yearlings per year,so I`ve heard?Like I said above,just starting out and will do my part . And get to know my gun and find the best shooting ammo for it . Thanks again.


----------



## trotterlg (Oct 26, 2004)

A 22-250 is definately the king of the varmint rifles, don't let any one tell you differently. Loaded right it will do better than 4,300fps and shoots like a laser. If you really want the pelts however you want to go with a .17 of some sort, the 17 Remington will make about 4,400fps and some of the other .17 wildcats will do better. You have cosen wisely I would say. Larry


----------



## bvanzalen (Mar 20, 2002)

I'm new to 'yote hunting too. Bought a Remington 700 in .22-250 topped with a Nikon scope and bipod and am anxious to put it to the test. As soon as muzzle loading season is finished, I'll switch gears. 

All of us newbies should keep in touch with each other and share what we've learned...

Bob


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

Gary,

I know your question isnt so much about gun selection, because you already have the .22-250 and .22 mag to use....both of which are great. I just wanted to add another comment or two, though....

When I was frequenting the predator hunting forums a couple years ago, I was pretty astonished and chuckled at how passionate some people were about calibers. Their opinions were so strong, you'd think nothing would kill a coyote reliably, except for their caliber. I think most of these people associate bench-top shooting-range ballistics and accuracy with coyote killing ability....way, way past the point of practicality or necessity.

Have you seen coyote carcasses, fur off, to realize their true size? I would be more than happy to bring some over to your work when I head to town, or you can come by my place and see some any time. You will see that they are small and their rib cages are very light. My .22 rimfires, even shorts at close range, will pass right through them every time. 

Thumbnail accuracy and 4000+fps speed is great, but that doesnt do you any good if your yote is trotting through the woods and thickets we have around here, where you cant see beyond 75 yards (even then its through narrow holes). If youre like me, you'll miss the shot opportunity and wish you had been holding your old iron-sighted squirrel rifle, or other close-in gun.

Of course, if youre going to be hunting ag fields and watching opposite woodlines, then the big flat-shooting rigs are the tools of choice. To cover all situations with just one gun, is why I suggested a combo rifle. Since you dont care about fur damage, go with a Howitzer if you want  But, dont let hype about big guns and .3" groups vs 1" groups distract you from the realities of hunting where you and I live...and the actual size of a coyotes body  

-NC


----------



## bvanzalen (Mar 20, 2002)

Good post NC.

I have a .22-250 and will be hunting mostly wide open fields. I also plan on sitting with a 12 gauge, full choke, for the close-in shots. What load would you recommend? Not worried about pelt damage yet. Just want to get a couple under my belt...

Thanks,

Bob


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

Bob,

I have never shot a coyote with a scatter gun, so I cannot offer you an opinion based on actual experience. But, if I were to make a suggestion, I would say use turkey loads, and a full...or extra-full ("turkey") choke. I wouldnt use a pellet smaller than #4....and I would definetely pattern it on large sheets of paper to determine effective range, etc.

-NC


----------



## shotgunner (Jan 15, 2003)

> I'm here trying to figure out a good caliber and gun. My girlfriend is talking about getting me a setup for Christmas. I had told her about the .17 and I had heard some good things about that. She talked with someone at work and they said no way... go with a .223. I have no problem with that, but wouldn't the .223 do too much pelt damage? TankJP 11/19


N.C, great info! i'm just adding my own .02 here......

there are plenty of bullet options available in factory loaded ammo. multiply that by ten or more if you or someone you know handloads. a .22 cal. 50- something grain bullet with a full jacket wont do near the damage that a spitzer/soft point will. if you were that concerned with fur damage and handloading you can back off on the velocity with ease and save even more hide.

bvanzalen: i prefer a shotgun for what i do, hunting heavy cover. i would consider #4 minimum simply by downrange energy. the obvious disadvantage to shotguns are the range limetations but there are a few simple ways to _stretch_ the barrel. #2 are better [and way harder to find!] if you have 3" capability, #4 buckshot is nice. full or X-full chokes provide the obvious.


----------



## bvanzalen (Mar 20, 2002)

Thanks guys. Even though I plan on shooting at a distance, I've read some stories of coyotes coming in up-close and personal and I want to be prepared...


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

Picked up a remington 700 vls .223 about 3yr. ago. I still havnt been out with it yet :yikes: . One of these daye. I hope.


----------



## bvanzalen (Mar 20, 2002)

Never shot a .223 but I love my .22-250! The 700 is a solid platform...


----------



## RyGizzy (Dec 2, 2004)

Hey Guys
I have been hunting coyotes for the past few 3 years. I hunt with a Ruger 22-250. Last year december I shot a 30lb male Red coyote at about 120yds. The bullets I use are Hornady V-max 55gr and the exit hole was about the size of a tennis ball. Althought these bullets are highly accurate out of my gun, they do a lot of damage.


----------



## TankJP (Nov 18, 2005)

garyrodbender said:


> The 22-250 I picked up, was a bit over $250...


:yikes: where'd you get one for that amount??? used or new?  :tdo12: 

Where I'll be primarily hunting it's a wide open field, 1/2 mile from road to back of property.. with about 1/4 mile across the property.... slightly hilly but opportunity for VERY long shots should they leave the fence lines. The scat I've seen is in the middle of the field in the walkways and deer trails.

Thx for all the advice... and I agree about us newbies sharing stories and learning experiences


----------



## mhodnettjr (Jan 30, 2005)

i have shot coyotes with my 17 hmr. almost no pelt damage..but it is a little on the light side. on the other hand my 243 knocks them down but with pretty bad pelt damage. i have some small loads for the 243 that will hopefully reduce pelt damage. but the 17 is exclusive to the trap line and nighttime hunting...as there will be no 300 yard shots inthe dark.

good luck guys...and dont get hung up on sounding like rabbits all the time...it is an effective cal, but switch it up a bit and use some bird distress and mouse squeaks...especially when you hunt pressured areas.

mike


----------



## garyrodbender (Feb 2, 2001)

Some great info being shared here guys thanks ...You bet NC,I`ve been browsing some of those varmint sites, some can be very passionate about there cal. of choice. It was a tossup between the 223 or the .250. Already had the .22mag also considered my 870 express mag using the #4bs, 3".Couldnt agree with you more about using the proper gun for the job,and doing so by considering the terrain you will be targeting.. I believe im set for most if not all we encounter here in the great white north. Just need to put my time in and learn to hunt the hunter  I`m so looking foward to this winter,sitting along an edge,hardwoods/field or powerline for example. Hopfully on a full-moon night ,know wind or slight at most.Doing alittle calling,mouse squeak.And have a chance to have it all come together...Have a safe hunting season.


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Definitely an informative thread!

I purchased all the predator calls I will need to call in some coyote last winter, but never managed to get out after them. So all this discussion on what weapon to use is very helpful.

What do you guys think about a 20 guage with a turkey choke and red dot scope? I purchased some buckshot loads, but I would imagine #2's would probably be a better choice.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

I shoot BB or T shot with good success. I took a buddy in a UP cedar swamp a few years ago and called in a big bobcat. He missed it twice with a 223 and I dumped it with a load of BB's. He out shot me a yotes that year though. He wouldn't let them get closer than 125 yards. I can't even compete with a 12. I outshot him in the woods though...10 to1.


----------



## kenockee_ken (Jan 27, 2004)

Ive hunted yotes for a few years now and Ive used everything in my arsonal, got 3 with my 17hmr but I too feel its a bit light. All were head shots the farthest at 120 yards. All were hunting farm fields. My 30/30 was a bit much as was the 30/6 way too much pelt damage. In the woods I use a 12g. with modified choke and #4. works great. They can really get close to you in the thick stuff in a hurry with no time for a scope. 
I'm trying to talk the wife into letting me get a .223/12ga combo, I belive this is a good cal. for yotes at a distance and you got the 12ga for the close ones.

Ken


----------



## garyrodbender (Feb 2, 2001)

That .223/12 gauge sounds like the real-deal now.Best of both worlds in one gun.The savage 24f looks good,it has the .223 on top/12 on bottom. But for $650 I`m good :lol: Any recomended cassettes out there with the various calls to practice by ?


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

Gary,

I've got 4-6 predator calling cassette tapes (for playing in an electronic caller) and also a video or two, I think. I'll scrounge up what I can find and get them to you when I come into town this week You can give them back to me when we go whitefishing this winter 

-NC


----------



## garyrodbender (Feb 2, 2001)

Excellent, thanks Bill. Pretty high price for the return of your stuff  to go whitefish`n...Would be my pleasure. And thanks again for the tips.


----------



## mydogisscout (Jun 24, 2005)

while the 22-250's and 223's are great coyote rounds to say the least, it is illegal to carry those guns at night. I personally do hunt with a .17, and I absolutely love it. i use the 20gr hornady bullet, and have gotten great results from it. also, the gun's accuracy helps make up for what it lacks in bullet weight. As a bowhunter, I always have shot placement on my mind, so i don't worry too much. the .22 mag is also a good caliber for coyote. just remember...shotguns, bows and rimfires is all your allowed to hunt with at night in michigan.


----------



## franky (Apr 14, 2004)

Anyone use a .22 Hornet?


----------



## SmallGameStalker (Mar 5, 2005)

mydogisscout said:


> just remember...shotguns, bows and rimfires is all your allowed to hunt with at night in michigan.


Another reminder, when hunting at night with shotguns, it's illegal to load them with slugs, buckshot or cut shells (though why you'd want to mess with the last one is beyond me.) Basically, you're restricted to bird shot and smaller.


----------



## garyrodbender (Feb 2, 2001)

Thats were my Savage model 93 in .22mag (rimfire) comes into the rotation, for the night -hunt.


----------

